# Change of Season Crud



## Sdiver (Sep 20, 2006)

Tis the time of year, when the weather is changing from nice and toasty warm to down right freezing your noonie off, sometimes in the SAME day. Like for instance, it was in the 90's this past weekend here in Denver and now, we're expecting snow in the next 36 hours. 

So, with this change of seasons comes the inevitable....that feeling like crap. Sometimes it's from a co-worker that comes into your work coughing and hacking and spreading their germs, to that nasty virus that floats around this time of year. 

Well guess what....I got it. I got it from my partner at work today, who got it from his wife last night.

It's to soon for my NyQuil and Halls, so I just did some Alka-Seltzer and lots and lots of 7-up and water. Tonight, I'll probably do some Vick's vapor rub. Will see how things are in the morning. 

What are some of the best remedies or supplements (that's for you Will) that you use/ can come up with for battling the Change of Season Crud?


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 20, 2006)

Speaking of co-workers...this one chick in my offices is sneezing and hacking away for 2 days now.    I told her not to touch anything on or near my desk, and to hold her breath when she walks past me. LOL  :bleh: 

I take a good multi, Zinc, Vit C (I'll double up on C if I even start to feel puny and it seems to work pretty well for me).  DayQuil (or Alka-Zeltzer cold plus) and NyQuil (there is no substitute!) are my best friends if I actually catch any crud.  

And nothing beats a hot whiskey right before bed when I'm sick.  :2c:


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 20, 2006)

Huh, why can't I edit my typo?


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 20, 2006)

*heres mine*

Lots of green tea with honey in it.(whiskey and lemon optional)  Helps a sore throat.  I also like the Ricola Natures protection Orange-Mint drops.  Chock full of vitamin C.  But remember..if you get any nasal goo that is discolored..or start coughing up goo..its time for an antibiotic.  If you have a really blazing sorethroat..get a culture to see if its strep.  That is Mother Chopsticks advice for the day.  I hope you feel better soon Sdiver.:2c:


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 20, 2006)

*GMTA*



Gypsy said:


> And nothing beats a hot whiskey right before bed when I'm sick.  :2c:



LOL..mind reader!  I go for the Irish whiskey myself..Kilbeggan's.  Do you have a particular brand?;)


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 20, 2006)

Chopstick said:


> LOL..mind reader!  I go for the Irish whiskey myself..Kilbeggan's.  Do you have a particular brand?;)



Irish all the way!  I love Jameson, or Bushmills.  I LOVE Paddy but can't get it in the US.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 20, 2006)

*aaaahhhh*

Bushmills..yum! 
Im sure that will cure Sdiver ..well in the tea of course.;)


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 20, 2006)

There ya go Sdiver...all the cure you need!  LOL skip the tea...


----------



## Sdiver (Sep 20, 2006)

To bad the liquor stores are closed here, or else I'd be there.  

I do mega doses of vitamin C every day. At least 2500 mil, 4x500 mil of Vitamin C, plus what ever is in my multi vitamin. I've found using Oil of Oregano, helps with the keeping my nose free of snot.

Sooooo...Irish Whiskey. I always wondered what Nana was using in her cold remedies when my brother and I got sick. ;)


----------



## AF IDMT (Sep 21, 2006)

Another good idea would be to find a way to add a little time to your sleep schedule.  The more rest the better (to a point.)  Vitamins good, Vitamin C runs baaad.  If you start having snot issues you might try some pseudoephedrine and some guaifenesin (as in Mucinex not Robitussin.)  The pseudo will help you stop producing mucus, which might dehydrate you so drinks lots (not whiskey.)  The guaifenesin, OTOH, will thin out any mucus that you have left.  In effect what you may end up doing on the guaif is draining like a faucet for a day or two and then it will stop.  I like using Deconsal II or the newer version of Entex for this as it's both meds combined and in a time release form.  Be advised I ain't no doctor.

On the subject of whiskey, a friend of mine just got back from Ireland (don't be too impressed with our jetsetting, he's currently stationed in Germany and I in Belgium) where he did a few distillery tours.  Lots of free whiskey, even got a bottle with his family name on it.  Can't wait for the other medic to get stationed here so I can take off and see some of these sites!


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 21, 2006)

Saline, Vitamin C, Extra Sleep if possible


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 21, 2006)

I prefer to use a gas mask with a special filter ;)


----------



## pardus (Sep 21, 2006)

Sdiver said:


> I've found using Oil of Oregano, helps with the keeping my nose free of snot.



Ive just had this highly reccemended to me for a sore throat, begin taking one drop in a glass of water at the first sign, I can personally HIGHLY reccemend garlic, preferably raw, but i realise some of the weaker being amoung us cant tolerate that :bleh:  so lightly cooked, or if you are even struggling with that I suggest killing your self or taking it in pill form, the only pill for of garlic that I know of that is what it says it is is a product called _garlique sonique_ something like that.

But like a lot of natural products they need to be taken at the first sign of trouble.

:2c:


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 21, 2006)

*too bad*



Boondocksaint375 said:


> I prefer to use a gas mask with a special filter ;)


If they would have had one at each desk at CTU maybe Edgar would still be scarfing donuts huh?:huh?:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm a preventive medicine kind of guy.  People start getting sick, I start taking the vitamin C in addition to the daily vitamin.  Compound that with eating right, staying hydrated, regular exercise, and the proper amount of sleep, you should be good to go.  

If that doesn't work, then I guess your shit is weak! >:{


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 21, 2006)

*weeeeeeeeell now!*

Ok..Id like to send a very special "thank you" out to Sdiver.  I have officially come down with crud.  Thanks for planting that seed(cough sneeze cough)


----------



## Looon (Sep 21, 2006)

Chopstick said:


> Ok..Id like to send a very special "thank you" out to Sdiver. I have officially come  Thanks for planting that seed


:eek:


----------



## Sdiver (Sep 21, 2006)

Chopstick said:


> Ok..Id like to send a very special "thank you" out to Sdiver.  I have officially come down with crud.  Thanks for planting that seed(cough sneeze cough)



Just quit kissing/licking your monitor, when ever we post. :doh:  >:{


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 22, 2006)

*oy vey!*

LOL..silly rabbits.  I think you need to take Ranger Luna's uber edit wand away!:eek: 
I think it was a false alarm anyway.  I dont feel like curling up and dying anymore this morning.  Musta been all that green tea I had last night;)


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2006)

Sdiver is know for communicable diseases so no real surprise there.

;)


----------



## Sdiver (Sep 22, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> Sdiver is know for communicable diseases so no real surprise there.
> 
> ;)



*I RULE !!!*





>:{


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## Kiwi1988 (Oct 10, 2006)

Peppermint oil couple drops will clear up the snot, two panadol and penty of water, and that will $45 plus GST thank you!


----------



## DoctorDoom (Nov 13, 2006)

Echinacea, in addition to vitamin C at high doses, works well for me as a preventative.  But echinacea doesn't work for everyone, and Vitamin C loading should not be done willy-nilly as it can lead to kidney stones.

COPIOUS handwashing... almost to the point of obsession.

Otherwise, sleep, hot water with lemon and honey once you get sick.  Stay away from diuretics like caffeine in teas and alcohol.


----------



## Viking (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm sick as a dog right now.


----------



## Jumpmaster K - Ben Breeg (Nov 13, 2006)

I've been feeling the crud as of late, as well.  It doesn't help that I work in a building that has been condemned due an overgrowth of mold.  :bleh:


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm a firm believer in sleep, hydrate, exercise and SAUNA!!  And of course all them good things to eat...

If I feel like the crud is heading my way, I double my time in the sauna, make sure to go every day, drink more water, take echinacea, and go to bed early.

Never have anything last more than a couple three days.

LL


----------



## 91stSPS (Dec 7, 2006)

I have been using a sinus spray called SinusBuster, made from OC extract.  This stuff works great, although it takes some getting used too.  Works wonders for cluster headaches brought on by sinus problems.  www.sinusbuster.com.  
Also, use a humidifier, I have a cool mist type, run it at night when I sleep to keep the sinus passages moist.
Also, try to reduce your intake of dairy products, that will help to cut back on mucus production.


----------



## Queen Beach (Feb 8, 2007)

*The Crud has hit my house!*

So my little girls are sick...the crud has set into my house.  Must be the warm days and cold nights.  Cough! Cough! Cough!.....

Sounds like it has set in across the nation!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 8, 2007)

It's up here too.  Hit the whole shop hard all at once this week.  :bleh:  I will be going for an overdose of the big f'ing Q, some neocitrin and a lot of sleep all weekend.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 9, 2007)

Sdiver said:


> What are some of the best remedies or supplements (that's for you Will) that you use/ can come up with for battling the Change of Season Crud?



Honestly, there does not seem to be anythingg terribly effective. Some studies find high dose vite C, zinc, etc, can shorten colds and or make them less intense, but some studies don't find  that effect. If they help, it's subtle at best. I tend to up my intake of multi, C and zinc if I think I am getting sick, but I can't say with sound science it's effective. Washing your hands a lot, never touching your facee until you wash hands, and trying to avoid places where sick people are, is most effective for avoiding it over any supp.


----------



## gryfen (Feb 9, 2007)

My boss has that shit. Lately I'm carring crosses, holy water and garlic neclace into any and all meetings in which he is present...

....nasty stuff.


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2007)

Garlic, Garlic, Garlic.


----------



## Looon (Feb 9, 2007)

You guys have been watching too much Buffy. LOL


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2007)

Mmmmmm Buffy


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 9, 2007)

Vit C and Garlic


----------



## pardus (Feb 9, 2007)

True, and a B complex for energy.


----------



## Sdiver (Nov 18, 2007)

It's that time of year again.

So, I'm bumping this back up.



.....and yes.......I've got the Crud again. :doh:


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Nov 18, 2007)

Sdiver said:


> It's that time of year again.
> 
> So, I'm bumping this back up.
> 
> ...


 
Hope you feel better 

I'm a fan of the tylenol cough/cold/flu products after last years bout with the crud.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 18, 2007)

Sdiver said:


> It's that time of year again.
> 
> So, I'm bumping this back up.
> 
> ...



I've been fighting it for a week now. :bleh:  Ever since we went out for Remembrance Day.


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2007)

GARLIC


----------



## ROS (Nov 19, 2007)

Those nasty damn Alka-Seltzer tablets in the brown packet work wonders if you can muscle past the gag reflex.

That, pomegranate-blueberry juice for the C and AO's, and tea from steeped chamomile, cinnamon, orange peel, and white tea leaves. Steep them in a tea ball or cheesecloth, add lemon and honey, Voila. 

Everything else involves horse meds and the like, so that's a no-go.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 19, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> GARLIC



Just came back from getting a tasty lunch, garlic infested Swarma with Lebanese potato's with a health topping of garlic sauce. ;)  Now I'm home having a few cold pints, if this doesn't kick the last of it; nothing will. lol


----------



## ROS (Nov 19, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Just came back from getting a tasty lunch, garlic infested Swarma with Lebanese potato's with a health topping of garlic sauce. ;)  Now I'm home having a few cold pints, if this doesn't kick the last of it; nothing will. lol


What are Lebanese potatoes?


----------



## pardus (Nov 19, 2007)

Potatos with holes in them


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 19, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Potatos with holes in them


LMFAO T!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 19, 2007)

ROS said:


> What are Lebanese potatoes?



There are just spiced potatoes found in Lebanese cuisine.  Here's a recipe I found.  The key is the garlic sauce though. ;)  



> Batata Harrah
> (Spicy Potatoes)
> 
> Serves 3-4
> ...





> LEBANESE GARLIC SAUCE
> 
> 4 bulbs of garlic (clean off paper & stem)
> 1 c. lemon juice
> ...


----------



## ROS (Nov 20, 2007)

As soon as I get done laughing, I'll tell you they sound good.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 20, 2007)

ROS said:


> As soon as I get done laughing, I'll tell you they sound good.



LOL, It's ok, you can laugh. ;)  

I eat a lot of ethnic foods.  There's a large Greek, Lebanese and South Asian community near me and the food is good, really good.


----------



## ROS (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds really good, but the holy taters just struck me funny.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 20, 2007)

ROS said:


> Sounds really good, but the holy taters just struck me funny.



LOL, they got me to.  He's such an ass.


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## RackMaster (Nov 21, 2007)

pardus762 said:


>



Ass!  ;)


----------



## pardus (Nov 21, 2007)

LMAO!


----------

